# DVD brennen funktioniert nicht



## anelej (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Gericom Hummer 26640 mit DVD Brenner,
habe versucht eine DVD zu brennen mitttels INSTANTDVD
allerdings erkennt er mir den DVD Rohling nicht an.
In der Filiale hat man mitr gesagt das es ein - Brenner ist
allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll...


Bitte helft mir.
Lg


----------



## rah (4. Juli 2004)

Moin, moin…

Hast du mal versucht, einen anderen Rohling zu verwenden? Es kann sein, dass ein -Brenner nicht alle -Rohlinge erkennt. Oder nimm doch mal ein anderes Brennprogramm (am besten Nero)!

Gruß
rah


----------

